# radio help



## villae81 (Aug 13, 2011)

can someone give me the link to the latest and most stable radio please!? thank you 

Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


----------



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

villae81 said:


> can someone give me the link to the latest and most stable radio please!? thank you
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


IMHO, the latest, ICS leak radios, aren't the most stable, and radio connectivity and stability will vary for each individual device and user. However, the link below has downloads for most thunderbolt radios, along with the corresponding MD5 hashes and OTAs of origin...

http://www.forums.infectedrom.com/showthread.php?t=715

I believe the .9 set to be the best and most reliable, but, as always, YMMV.


----------



## villae81 (Aug 13, 2011)

thanks I tried that 7.00 something it works great as far as connectivity but I'm rebooting every 2 hours

Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


----------



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

villae81 said:


> thanks I tried that 7.00 something it works great as far as connectivity but I'm rebooting every 2 hours
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


 7.00.605.2 is the baseband for the leak radios IIRC. You're not the only one to experience the reboots with them. Outside of a gingerbread radio, you could also try the .19/ICS combo radio.

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1864157


----------

